# Would isopropyl alcohol hurt a tire?



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

I cleaned the braking surface and just wanted to make sure that wouldn't hurt my vittoria evo corsas. The sidewalls already have a different look because of the cotton, so just making sure


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

We use it on the treads of track tires at indoor tracks. It won't hurt the casing either.


----------



## BLD25 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok great! Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

BLD25 said:


> I cleaned the braking surface and just wanted to make sure that wouldn't hurt my vittoria evo corsas. The sidewalls already have a different look because of the cotton, so just making sure


Possibly if you soaked the tire in IPA for days (weeks? months?) it would harm the tire. Incidental contact would have exactly zero effect.


----------

